# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم NS PRO تم حلّه مشكل ERROR:Connection establishing failed 10060 بعد تثبيت NsPro v6.6.3

## samihssain

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ماحل هذه الرسالة
ERROR:Connection establishing failed 10060   
جزاكم الله كل خير
مع الشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ ــــــــــــــــرالمسبق

----------


## samihssain

تم الحل بتجديد الاشتراك

----------

